# Humidor Fan design questions.



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright all, a lot of people here have been talking of oust fans and what-not, as well as some pretty inventive ways of designing them into our humidors... What I am wondering is if I design a fan system what would people want it to do in order to work well for them? Here is what I was thinking.

Have a computer fan controlled by a PIC microcontroller.
it would have 2 dials, one for fan speed, and the other for duration
fan speed is pretty obvious as to what it does, and for the fan duration I would set a time of lets say 20 minutes, and of that 20 minutes, where you positioned this dial (0, 25, 50 or 100%) is the percentage of that 20 minutes your fan would be on. Also, it would be running on 1 or 2 D cell batteries (could be smaller but wouldn't last as long).

Here are a few questions for all... Would you prefer it be in a cigar box so that it can easily hold your humidification beads and fit well within a cooler? would you want the smallest system available as just a fan? are there any other neat features that you could think of?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd like to see a way to mount the fans underneath the shelves in mine and force air through them...I could alternate airflow per shelf (one blowing up one down) which I assume would help circulation. 

I drilled small holes in my shelves, so smaller fans would work in my application. I love where your headed with this.

Here's a pic of my vino with shelves.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

volum said:


> Here's a pic of my vino with shelves.


Pic didn't work for me


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Huh...not sure why...


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

The ability to adjust the airflow direction would be good, so that it wouldn't matter so much where you place it.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I use one of these fans in my cooler with a usb ac adapter plugged into a timer with settings for every 30 minutes. The fan has a speed control and is virtually silent.










Here's a good do-it-yourself thread on something similar.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=85864

Hope some of this info is helpful.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I like what you have in mind.

If I go with batteries, I would like to have enough to last a year, say 4, 6 or 8 D size, otherwise I would go with 12v from an AC converter.

I like the idea of putting this in a vented cigar box and I would have a plastic tray inside full of beads.

I may run a tube into the bead tray and have my condensation go into this as well.


----------

